# Fish Oil to treat brain chemical imbalance in ME/CFS ?



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

ME/CFS patients have known about the possible benefits of taking fatty acids for a number of years now, but with this topic recently in the news in the United Kingdom it may be worth bringing up the subject as there seems to be more evidence... This was posted to the Co-Cure list:


> quote:*Important new research findingson brain abnormalities in ME/CFS*by Dr. Charles ShepherdJOURNAL REFERENCE: Relative increase in choline in theocciptal cortex in chronic fatigue syndrome. Acta PsychiatricScand, 2002, 106, 224-226.I have just been reading some very interesting and importantnew research findings on brain abnormalities in CFS that havebeen reported by scientists working at Imperial College, Londonand the Hammersmith Hospital, London.Using a brain scanning technique called MRI spectroscopy,which enables researchers to look at chemical and metabolicabnormalities in the brain, the scientists have reported:1*) Results which indicate that levels of a chemical calledcholine are significantly increased in the small number of peoplewith ME/CFS that they looked at. (Interesting to note that somedoctors have prescribed choline supplements for patients withencephalitis and ME/CFS - these results suggest that this maynow be inappropriate in ME/CFS.)2*) Increased levels of choline are associated withabnormalities in phospholipid metabolism, and there maytherefore be a disturbance in phospholipid metabolism inME/CFS (This is something which could also open up possibletherapeutic interventions).3*) These results add further weight to some recently reportedperfusion (blood flow) studies which suggest that there may bepathophysiological abnormalities occurring in the cerebral cortexof ME/CFS patients. (The cerebral cortex is a part of the brainthat is primarily concerned with processing visual information butit does have other non-visual functions as well).Charles Shepherd


FYI, Dr Charles Shepherd is the medical advisor to the UK's ME Association, and the author of 'Living with ME'. Here's some info on the research he's talking about:


> quote:Source: BBC NewsDate: September 4, 2002URL: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/2236698.stm Ref: Acta Psychiatrica Scandinavica: http://www.blackwellmunksgaard.dk/newcomnet.nsf/007?OpenView *Fish oil tablets could fight M.E.*---------------------------------Chronic fatigue syndrome or ME may be caused by a chemical imbalance inthe brain, according to doctors. They have also suggested that taking dailyfish oil supplements may help to alleviate some of the symptoms associatedwith the condition.Chronic fatigue syndrome affects an estimated 243,000 people of all agesin the UK. It causes a wide range of symptoms including muscle pain,memory loss, and severe exhaustion which can last many years and leavevictims bed-ridden.Dr Basant Puri and colleagues at Hammersmith Hospital in London usedstate-of-the-art scanning technology to assess chemical activity in thebrain. They examined a group of eight people who had been diagnosed withthe syndrome and same number of healthy people.Brain chemicalsThey found higher levels of two key chemicals - choline and creatine - inthe brains of people with the condition. Choline is important forcontrolling fat levels in brain cells while creatine provides energy.The doctors said the findings suggested CFS patients had abnormalphospholipid metabolisms. Phospholipids are special types of fats which arean essential component of cells. They are protected by certain types offatty acids.Doctors at Hammersmith believe fatty acid supplements could help torestore the chemical imbalance in the brain and alleviate the symptoms ofCFS. EPA which is found in fish oil supplements, may be particularlyuseful.Dr Puri said: "This study suggests that if patients with CFS take ahigh-EPA fatty acid supplement, then this should have a beneficial actionon the chemical imbalances in the brain which we have identified."But the charity Action for M.E. warned that the condition is complex.Chris Clark, its chief executive, said: "CFS is a complex illness and allthe evidence so far suggests that there's no single cause." But he added:"We will look at this research with great interest."The study is published in the journal Acta Psychiatrica Scandinavica.--------© 2002 BBC--------------------------------------------------------------------------Source: Daily recordDate: September 5, 2002URL: http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/page.cfm?objectid=12172495&method=full&siteid=89488[/UR L]*Fish oil can fight fatigue illness*----------------------------------Fish oil supplements could help sufferers of ME, according to newresearch. Scientists investigating the mysterious condition now believe it istriggered by a chemical imbalance in the brain.Chronic fatigue syndrome, also known as ME, affects an estimated 243,000people of all ages in the UK. It causes a wide range of symptoms, includingmuscle pain, memory loss and severe exhaustion, which can leave victimsbed-ridden.The new research from a team of London scientists involved a comparisonbetween eight patients with ME and the same number of healthy people.The findings indicate that phospholipid metabolism in the brain is abnormalin ME sufferers, resulting in damage to nerve cells.Phospholipids are special types of fats which are an essential componentin cell membranes. Certain fatty acids are thought to protect against thekind of harm identified by the research, helping to break down phospholipids.Research team leader Dr Basant Puri, from London's Hammersmith Hospital,said: "If patients with ME take a high-EPA fatty acid supplement, thenthat should have a beneficial action on the chemical imbalances in thebrain."EPA, found in fish oil supplements, influences the brain's chemicalbalance. The findings, which will be released in a Scandinavian medicaljournal today, could provide relief for sufferers.Chris Clark, from the patient group Action for ME, said: "It is a complexillness and all the evidence so far suggests that there's no singlecause.. We will read this research with great interest."--------© 2002 Daily record


and an opinion of that research:


> quote:*From: Samantha Radford Action for ME (UK)Research on CFS/ME and fatty acids* There has been quite a splash in the media today based on research done byDr Basant Puri at Hammersmith Hospital. The study, which was part funded byAction for M.E., identified abnormalities in the brain chemical levels ofpeople with M.E. by using a brain scanning technique called cerebral protonmagnetic resonance spectroscopy. The abnormalities found in the levels of choline and creatine in peoplewith M.E. were based on a small sample group (8 subjects and 8 controls) sofurther research is needed to validate the results. The study itself didnot, as suggested in press coverage, undertake any work to examine thepotential role of high doses of fatty acids in addressing chemicalimbalances. High doses of fatty acids have been previously reported as beneficial forpeople with M.E. in reducing symptoms, so further research is now needed totest how effective they really are. And with the aid of new brain scanningtechniques we can also hopefully further investigate why fatty acids helpand also what part elevated brain chemical levels play in M.E. We are very interested in seeing what further research will reveal, butwould urge caution in reading too much into the results of this isolatedstudy. Samantha RadfordPress & PR OfficerAction for M.E.


What's your take on this? Does anyone here take fatty acids (Cod Liver oil, evening Primrose Oil)? Have you found them to be helpful?


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

My wife's Naturepath suggests them for IBS-D. Says he has seen many, many positive results. Since these two conditions are linked, it would be worth trying. (After all, it certainly won't hurt you.)


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

just ibs-d Or would it help IBS-C as well?tom


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Can't remember, Tom. It was part of a fact sheet he had prepared, re Omega Fatty Acids and overall health. I do remember, from personal interest, that diarrhea was one of the conditions listed. I know from another posting that I have read that it takes a period to be effective. But it's cheap, seems healthful for a number of conditions...can't see any downside to trying it.Mark


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

i wonder if there are any good sources of info on this? I seem to remember awhile big it was touted as a cure-all for everything and then all the hoopla stopped.tom


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I would think the Action for ME might be a place to start. I was also interested in the comment about blood flow in the cerebral cortex. Like the Australian study that showed FM/IBS sufferers with blood circ problems in the brain? (I could add to that other work on brain circulation and ADD.) If there is a common thread here, how do we get the medical community to look at it?Mark


----------

